# Tire size question for plus size wheels



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

You could save some money and still get the same point across by wearing an orange traffic cone for a hat.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Good point, I'll get one of those too, and a fluorescent orange safety vest. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

Glad to help! :grin:


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

So here's the plan. 20x8.5 Cadillac ELR wheels. Similar styling, Factory finish (for now), and plus sized. Personally, I think they'll look good. My issue is the tire size. If I run a 235//35 20, I'll need to lower for asestetics and I don't want to currently. The ELR's factory tire size is 245/40 20. Its taller than stock, and clearly wider, and that's my concern.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

8.5" wheels have been run on the Cruze with little issue. The ELR tire size is probably not an issue either. The tight clearance is in the rear. You should be running a bit more offset (+20 at 8.5 is perfect) 

The best thing you can do is test fit them. Can you do this first?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I think looks wise you are on to something with the Caddy wheel. Personally I plan to go with a set of TSW Rotary Forged wheels on my Cruze Diesel when I upgrade and I will probably go with 18s verses 20s as we have bad roads and a lot of dirt/gravel roads here in my area...


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Danny, I test fit them a while back and they fit fine. MY concern is the Tire sizing. I'll just have to buy a tire and check it out.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

My 235/40/19s rubbed on the inner edge of the rear fender (right side only -- go figure) mounted on my TSW 19x8 +35 wheels. Had to raise my rear suspension (KSports) about 3/4" to avoid any rub.


----------

